# Fruity-Loops Team-Anlaufversuch für Techno Tracks



## Julien (1. März 2004)

*Fruity-Loops  Techno Tracks im TEAM*

Hallo zusammen..

ich suche jemanden der mit mir Techno (evtl auch andere Musikrichtungen möglich)  Tracks erstellen möchte. Ich schätze Teamarbeit sehr.. da mir nach 2 od 3 Stunden, wenn ich alleine arbeite einfach die Lust am arbeiten vergeht   .. obwohl ich doch noch viele Ideen hätte.. Und zwar habe ich mir das so vorgestellt das jeder immer ein Stück macht bzw.. dass wenn die Person in der Nähe wohnt das wir dann zusammen am Puter arbeiten können..
Wohnort: Schweiz>>Frauenfeld>>Wängi
Würde mich auf Antworten freuen..

Grüsse Julien

Email: julien.k@ bluemail.ch


----------



## Julien (8. März 2004)

Niemand Lust? 
Würde mich auf andere Music-Stile einigen können wie schon oben gesagt..


----------



## Julien (9. März 2004)

So nun hab ich Heute mein Reason 2.0 bekommen.. *goooilll*
Bin noch auf der Suche nach Tutorials....


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

joar Reason 2 is schon ne schöne Sache natürlich nur dann wenn du die entsprechenden Soundbänke auch dabei hast. (Factory SB und Orchester SB)

Ich hab schon einiges in Reason gemacht bin aber noch nich so weit gekommen.

Also ich hab mich ein wenig in die Arbeit mit dem Matrix Pattern Sequencer in Verbindung mit einem Synti oder einem Sampler reingefummelt ist eigentlich ganz easy wenn man mal durchblickt. Und auch die Automatisierung von Reglern über entsprechende Steuerspuren ist mir schon gelungen.

Die Soundausgabe durch compressoren und filter zu leiten stellt auch kein Problem dar wenn man die Technik erstmal verstanden hat.

Womit ich noch Probleme habe ist das gezielte Einsetzen von Soundfadern und Effekt Filtern auf einzelne Instrumente. Da man doch angesichts der umfangreichen Funktionspallette die selbst bei einfachen Devices schon angeboten wird schon schnell überfordert ist. Vom Mälström Syntesizer sprech ich da noch gar nich oder vom XT Advanced Sampler bei dehnen Sitzt man davor und freut sich wenn man überhaupt mal n anständigen Sound auf die Reihe bekommt 

Wenn du schöne Sachen rausfindest oder Coole Effekte hinbekommen hast Poste doch einfach mal hier auf dieser Seite. Denn meiner Meinung nach kommt Sound hier viel zu kurz von daher wär sowas eine Bereicherung....

MFG Frumpy


----------



## Julien (18. März 2004)

ja du sagst es Reason ist doch ne Software womit man sich das Leben verschönern kann   Ja klar habe ich die Soundbanks und dazu noch 10 Extra CD's die ich gekauft habe. Bin momentan noch immer voll an meinen Hip-hop Beats u Techno Tracks beschäftigt.. sag doch mal Bescheid wenn du mal was zu 2 machen willst..

P.S.: für diesen Preis bekommst du sonst niergends ein so gutes Programm !


----------



## Frumpy (18. März 2004)

Joar gerne...

im moment ist mein Terminkalender voll hab eine ganze Reihe von Projekten um die ich mich kümmern muss aber ab nächsten Monat werd ich mich wohl wieder mal beisetzen und n Paar Beats basteln. wenn meine Website soweit ist kommen meine Produktionen auch dort rauf. Habe auch noch n paar Spezis an der Hand die sich gleich kurzer Hand ein ganzes Tonstudio eingerichtet haben um einen PC mit Reason herum.  

Die sind mir nur Styletechnisch etwas zu alternativ aber was das abmischen und optimieren von Sound angeht haben die echt was auf dem Kasten.

Naja schaun wir mal wie ich zeit hab wir bleiben in Kontakt.

MFG Frumpy


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Juli 2004)

Tutorials Findeste Hier 
KLICK

Da musste auch mal fragen wer da Lust zu deinen Projekten hat.
Da sind einige die Produzieren und sicherlich  kannst du dort auch  RMX anfragen stellen oder selbst von anderen songs RMX machen.

Wie auch immer da dürftest du Fündig werden 


MFG:


----------

